# Vertikale Streifen auf dem Display - was ist defekt?



## Gast201808272 (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Acer Aspire 7750G Laptop, das ich nicht so recht eingrenzen kann.
Hardware ist ein Core i5 Sandy Bridge, 8 Gb RAM, HD6850M Grafik.
Das Symptom: wenige Minuten nach Booten des Systems (Windows 7) zeigt der Bildschirm nur noch vertikale Streifen an, die Zeit variiert aber, können auch mal 15 Minuten sein.
Folgendes habe ich schon gemacht:
- Test mit externem Monitor per HDMI mit geklontem Display: Hier tritt der Fehler nicht auf, beide Bildschirme funktionieren einwandfrei und das System läuft über mehrere Stunden stabil
- Arbeitsspeicher mit Memtest86 getestet: ein Modul war defekt und wurde entfernt - Fehler besteht weiter
- Lüftung gereinigt: Die CPU wurde so heiss, dass sie schon drosseln musste. Das ist nun behoben, Fehler besteht aber weiter
- Temperaturen von GPU und CPU geprüft (nach Reinigung): i.O.
- Test mit Furmark: i.O.
- Musik abspielen: Wenn der Fehler auftritt stoppt auch die Musik, es geht also nicht nur das Display aus

Wenn die Streifen da sind, nützt es auch nichts, dann den externen Monitor anzuschließen, es geht nix mehr.
Nun weiss ich aber nicht so recht, was da los ist. Dass der Laptop an einem externen Display fehlerfrei funktioniert, macht mich doch etwas stutzig.
Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## shadie (9. Januar 2018)

Wahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Bildschirm der verbaut ist oder eben der Grafikkarte.

Wobei wenn die PC Monitore direkt an der GPU ohne Probleme laufen.....wohl eher der verbaute Bildschrim.


----------



## Gast201808272 (9. Januar 2018)

Aber warum funktioniert der interne Bildschirm dann, wenn zusätzlich ein externer dranhängt? Da kann ich mir keinen Reim drauf machen. Ändert sich etwas am Signal, wenn zwei Monitore angesteuert werden?


----------

